# Rumor: RS 3 Sedan Reportedly Confirmed at AoA All-Employee Meeting this Morning



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're hearing some interesting rumors emanating from the Audi of America all employee meeting being held today in Maryland. Chief among them is word that an RS 3 sedan will come to America!

Up until now, the RS 3 has been a European only affair. It was sold as a 5-door Sportback as the only body style the first time around and the latest version shown most recently in Geneva has followed that lead. That said, the Sportback remains a niche model not even on sale yet in America in the latest MQB-based form of the A3 line.

The A3/S3 sedan though... that was designed with America in mind. While serious European car nerds who view cars like the Lancia Delta Integrale as the stuff of legends are drawn to super hot turbocharged hatchbacks like the RS 3 Sportback, the mainstream American market is not. Sedans simply sell better, and an RS 3 sedan harkens to the B5 S4 era, something a bit closer to Audi DNA than a Lancia Delta Integrale. Fair enough, super nerds may grouse, but an RS 3 for America is very much a good thing and it was most recently envisioned by X-tomi Design using cues from the RS 3 Sportback.

So what do we know about the RS 3 sedan? You can bet it will feature the same drivetrain as the Sportback. That means 2.5 TFSI at 362 bhp or a federalized U.S. equivalent, S tronic DSG that will make it brutally fast or 6-speed manual transmission that will make purists happy. It'll also get a much more aggressive rear torque bias thanks to more aggressive programming of its Haldex-based quattro all-wheel drive system.

Other than that, we don't know much. A contact who was at the presentation could only confirm that it is a sedan. Also, they specifically said that a manual transmission offering was yet to be determined. We're keeping fingers crossed on that one.

Will the RS 3 sedan look like the X-tomi render above? We're guessing no. The A3/S3 sedan don't share much with the Sportback models and as such the fascia will have to be redesigned. Also, confirmation now means the car likely won't arrive before the A3 family's mid-lifecycle product improvement (a.k.a. facelift), so we're guessing Audi of America will choose to wait until post facelift to make the car appear, much like Audi AG did with the RS 4 Avant and RS 5 Cabriolet, and Audi of America also did with the RS 5 coupé.

That's all I have for now.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We're hearing some interesting rumors emanating from the Audi of America all employee meeting being held today in Maryland. Chief among them is word that an RS 3 sedan will come to America!
> 
> Up until now, the RS 3 has been a European only affair. It was sold as a 5-door Sportback as the only body style the first time around and the latest version shown most recently in Geneva has followed that lead. That said, the Sportback remains a niche model not even on sale yet in America in the latest MQB-based form of the A3 line.
> 
> ...


Has anyone hypothesized on price?


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## Renagade (Jun 30, 2003)

Hmmmmm, very interested to learn more!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I would eat my shoe if it gets a 6MT, but would do it with a  on my face.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> I would eat my shoe if it gets a 6MT, but would do it with a  on my face.


Seriously. Though I'm sure the RS would be cost prohibitive for my family. IMO a successor to the B5 should be a manual, not an automated shifter. Bring the manual S3 and I'll trade my S3 back in. You shouldn't have to finance $60k to be considered a purist. I can almost guarantee this thing will have a manual option for advertising purposes.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Chimera said:


> Seriously. Though I'm sure the RS would be cost prohibitive for my family. IMO a successor to the B5 should be a manual, not an automated shifter. Bring the manual S3 and I'll trade my S3 back in. You shouldn't have to finance $60k to be considered a purist. I can almost guarantee this thing will have a manual option for advertising purposes.


Well, the current S3 model does seem to be "if you want a manual, pay more." That is, get an S4. They are definitely trying to tie together options in packages that do make sure everyone has to pay more than they would want... To get a back up camera, you have to get the whole package with side assist, etc.. Bringing in an RS with a manual, would both a) fit in with the pay more to get what you want business model and b) make 3rd pedal enthusiasts happy. Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> I would eat my shoe if it gets a 6MT, but would do it with a  on my face.


If this is true, Audi has finally put together a package I'd buy without looking back.

But will they... that's the true question.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

bterra said:


> Has anyone hypothesized on price?


If you look at the way they step their pricing, I'd say the base will be in the 50s.


----------



## unclebuck-pa (Feb 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you look at the way they step their pricing, I'd say the base will be in the 50s.


There was some pricing speculation in another RS3 related thread and mid-$50's was the general thought for the base car. Add a few $$ for a Black-Optic or other option package and it will be bumping against $60K. If AoA can make this car happen at this price point, the RS3 will be my next ride.


----------



## klum00 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, RS3 will be coming to the US market, along with the A5 sport back. Both confirmed at yesterday's meeting!


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

With Speculation, will this be a late 2016 early 2017 car??:banghead::banghead:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Pathfinder2041 said:


> With Speculation, will this be a late 2016 early 2017 car??:banghead::banghead:


I imagine it'll be a "post facelift" car.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I would rather have a RS3 sportback.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

qtroCUB said:


> I would rather have a RS3 sportback.


And I'd rather have married Salma Hayek, but my wife is a pretty damn good second place.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice, this is great news. The RS3 will be an awesome car and if it comes nicely loaded at under $60k it will be a really good value as well. 

Part of me still wishes for flared rear fenders and proper torque vectoring at the rear like the Focus RS. That would make the car perfect imo but I guess we can't have it all.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

qtroCUB said:


> I would rather have a RS3 sportback.


Not me. Sportbacks look station wagons IMO, and the S3 sportback looks like a luxury golf.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DaLeadBull said:


> Part of me still wishes for flared rear fenders and proper torque vectoring at the rear like the Focus RS. That would make the car perfect imo but I guess we can't have it all.


Is brake-based torque vectoring not 'proper'? I wonder how the McLaren P1 designers feel about not having put proper torque vectoring on it then? 



Tony_S3 said:


> Not me. Sportbacks look station wagons IMO, and the S3 sportback looks like a luxury golf.


Is a luxury golf lesser than a luxury jetta? 

Personally, I prefer sedans, so for me, yes, I prefer the luxury jetta. And if the golf R looked more like a station wagon and less like a hatchback, I'd probably be tempted to spend $10k less on it. But I don't like the short 'hatchback' look - but I don't mind the longer 'station wagon' look.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

my fully loaded S3 order came in at exactly $64,125 i would imagine it would come in higher than that. If not, i want to change my order.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

bterra said:


> my fully loaded S3 order came in at exactly $64,125 i would imagine it would come in higher than that. If not, i want to change my order.


$64k S3 :screwy:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> $64k S3 :screwy:


I'm assuming (hoping) that's not in the US market.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

araemo said:


> I'm assuming (hoping) that's not in the US market.


I just checked every box on the Audiusa website for an S3. It came to $52,775.

Maybe where he's from there's a "half a key of coke in the glovebox" option.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

klum00 said:


> Yes, RS3 will be coming to the US market, *along with the A5 sport back.* Both confirmed at yesterday's meeting!


While I'm excited that the RS3 is coming to the US market, the bolded interests me much more - the S5 has always be one of my favorite designed Audis, and a sportback variant may seal the deal for me in the years to come, providing they bring the S5 variant with the A5 sportback.

Hopefully this will all be confirmed by Audi of North America.



rabbitgtibbar said:


> I just checked every box on the Audiusa website for an S3. It came to $52,775.
> 
> Maybe where he's from there's a "half a key of coke in the glovebox" option.


Sounds like Canadian pricing. Between higher MSRP, $2000 delivery charge, and Canadian taxes (I paid ~14.5% tax rate on my S3), your car budget can be busted fast :banghead:

I can't imagine the price of an RS3 up here.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

Rickards12 said:


> While I'm excited that the RS3 is coming to the US market, the bolded interests me much more - the S5 has always be one of my favorite designed Audis, and a sportback variant may seal the deal for me in the years to come, providing they bring the S5 variant with the A5 sportback.
> 
> Hopefully this will all be confirmed by Audi of North America.
> 
> ...


You are correct,Canadian Price. I'll break it down...every option$57,672.15 (including Super Sport seats) + about 500 for admin & air tax + 6500 sales tax = $64,672.15


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Nobody counts taxes when they quote their prices here. 

Anyhow. We need to help AOA with what we want. Soomeone start a poll for people who seriously would buy an RS3. Find out what trans is preferred.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

If this RS3 was coming this year, I'd definitely trade up for one. DSG is fine, but I'd prefer a manual.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

bterra said:


> You are correct,Canadian Price. I'll break it down...every option$57,672.15 (including Super Sport seats) + about 500 for admin & air tax + 6500 sales tax = $64,672.15


Ah, OK. We don't usually include taxes when quoting prices here. 

Did you try to get the ACNA 6% discount, or is that not applicable in Canada? S3s are selling for ~10% off MSRP in the US.


----------



## BoomTschak (Mar 30, 2012)

AoA, I'll take one RS3, manual transmission preferred, but DSG would be OK also. Sedan or Sportback, just bring it!


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

RS3 sedan or sportback with manual transmission and in nardo or suzuka gray.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

A5 sportback??? Did they say when? I suppose the A5 lineup is being redesigned along with the a4?


----------



## BoomTschak (Mar 30, 2012)

Not to go too far off topic (RS3), I did see a A5 sportback a couple months ago or so on 101N (towards the Bay Bridge/San Francisco). I assumed they were product testing and maybe they're readying a USA launch after all. When I was in China & HK, I saw a lot of A5 sportbacks rolling around (and no A5 coupes).

Back on topic, Bring the *RS3* ASAP!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, will definitely buy an RS3, unless something better appears by the time it comes stateside.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

If an RS3 sedan with the option of a manual transmission came to the US, I would have so much trouble not trading up.. That would be extremely tempting.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

ChrisFu said:


> I would eat my shoe if it gets a 6MT, but would do it with a  on my face.


Me too!


----------



## Bob_W (Jun 22, 2012)

if there's one thing in common about RS models over the years it's this: everyone says they're going to get one, but few people actually do. just sayin'.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Bob_W said:


> if there's one thing in common about RS models over the years it's this: everyone says they're going to get one, but few people actually do. just sayin'.


Everyone wants the best of the best of the best until the wallet expresses its opinion then a Civic is sufficient.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Needs to look like more than just an S3 sedan with better brakes, larger wheels, and different front and rear bumpers.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Tony_S3 said:


> Needs to look like more than just an S3 sedan with better brakes, larger wheels, and different front and rear bumpers.


it will


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Tony_S3 said:


> *I would prefer for it* to look like more than just an S3 sedan with better brakes, larger wheels, and different front and rear bumpers.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it looks perfect. The S3 is already aggressive enough, it just needs to be a tad more.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

If you really like the S3, you'll want more of it.
We want more,
We want more,
Like, you really like it,
ya want more.
We want RS3.


----------



## TV88 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm a long-time Audi owner (bought my first one new in 1999) currently driving an '07 RS4. An RS3 with a manual transmission, were it to actually happen, would be the only car I can think of that would get me out of my RS4 and into a new Audi or a new car from any manufacturer.

Bring it!!!


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

qtroCUB said:


> I would rather have a RS3 sportback.




At this point my decision has been made for me. Golf R it is! :wave:


If Audi is unwilling to make available the performance wagons or hatchbacks that I want. I don't see why I should pay more money for a car that is not what I desire. 
Dammit Audi, why can't you be like BMW or Mercedes and at least make the sportback and avants a special order type vehicle? :banghead:


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

JDBVR6 said:


> . Golf R 400 it is! :wave:


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

If I'm to use the RS3 sport back as a reference, I'd say that the RS3 is too boring looking. Park an BMW M2 (when it comes out) next to an RS3. The BMW will make the RS3 look even more plain and generic. I'm not liking the RS3 at all. There isn't enough there to make me want to get one when its time to replace the S3.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

rs3 powaaaa


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> rs3 powaaaa


That's previous gen.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

^


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Tony_S3 said:


> If I'm to use the RS3 sport back as a reference, I'd say that the RS3 is too boring looking. Park an BMW M2 (when it comes out) next to an RS3. The BMW will make the RS3 look even more plain and generic. I'm not liking the RS3 at all. There isn't enough there to make me want to get one when its time to replace the S3.


how do you think it's too boring. nobody has a picture of it yet.
anything that you've seen so far... isn't an RS3 sedan.
no rs3 sedan pics exist yet.

the m2 is an amazing car.
bmw has been getting a bit out of control with their front end design.
too many swirls and curls.
Audi, on the other hand, is a bit more subdued. it's just how Audi is.
nice to have a choice.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> how do you think it's too boring. nobody has a picture of it yet.
> anything that you've seen so far... isn't an RS3 sedan.
> no rs3 sedan pics exist yet.


No, but the RS3 sportback sheet metal already exists, and gone are the pronounced fender flares of historical RS cars. I doubt they would make new tooling to accentuate the sedan version.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

ChrisFu said:


> No, but the RS3 sportback sheet metal already exists, and gone are the pronounced fender flares of historical RS cars. I doubt they would make new tooling to accentuate the sedan version.


i would have to agree with you.
looks like the same width as S3? tough to say.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

araemo said:


> Is brake-based torque vectoring not 'proper'? I wonder how the McLaren P1 designers feel about not having put proper torque vectoring on it then?


Come on now, you're comparing a mid engine RWD car to a front engine FWD biased car. The McLaren also has huge ceramic disks, I'm sure weight also played a big role in why McLaren decided to go with brake based torque vectoring.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DaLeadBull said:


> Come on now, you're comparing a mid engine RWD car to a front engine FWD biased car. The McLaren also has huge ceramic disks, I'm sure weight also played a big role in why McLaren decided to go with brake based torque vectoring.


I'm just pointing out that it must not be that much worse if they stuck with it for the P1. I realize that it contributes to brake fade if your brakes aren't beefy enough/well-enough cooled, but the RS3 also offers ceramic disks, despite not being a RWD mid-engined supercar.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Bob_W said:


> if there's one thing in common about RS models over the years it's this: everyone says they're going to get one, but few people actually do. just sayin'.


i'd def trade the sq5 in for an rs3 sportback.



RyanA3 said:


> Nobody counts taxes when they quote their prices here.
> 
> Anyhow. We need to help AOA with what we want. Soomeone start a poll for people who seriously would buy an RS3. Find out what trans is preferred.


i mean, a manual would be cool, but DCT is fine too. i'm fine with either.



madcowz said:


> RS3 sedan or sportback with manual transmission and in nardo or suzuka gray.


definitely would look into nardo gray as well. its a great color.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

araemo said:


> I'm just pointing out that it must not be that much worse if they stuck with it for the P1. I realize that it contributes to brake fade if your brakes aren't beefy enough/well-enough cooled, but the RS3 also offers ceramic disks, despite not being a RWD mid-engined supercar.


I guess we'll see the difference (or lack of) mechanical torque vectoring makes vs brake based when the Focus RS/Golf R comparisons are out.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

This is relevant to my interests.

I'd love to do a European delivery on it. :thumbup:


----------

